# When she cries in your car...



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

What do you do?

Had one this morning who got in right after the five minute wait time. Apparently her daughter threw up. I tried to sympathize by saying my son wasn't feeling well recently either, but beyond that I didn't know what to say. I asked how her day was going otherwise and the response was not exactly positive.

Then "every breath you take" came on my Journey Pandora station. She started sniffling. Oh dear.

Dropped her off and said "have a good day". 4* for wait time.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

4 stars after her daughter threw up. That’s harsh.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

I had a woman that had just been let go from her job. She was crying, so all I said was she still had the same skills that got her hired and now her resume was a little longer. I guess it helped, she didn’t jump out into traffic.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Crying??!! There's no crying in uber!!!


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

IERide said:


> Crying??!! There's no crying in uber!!!


Only on pay day.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> What do you do?
> 
> Had one this morning who got in right after the five minute wait time. Apparently her daughter threw up. I tried to sympathize by saying my son wasn't feeling well recently either, but beyond that I didn't know what to say. I asked how her day was going otherwise and the response was not exactly positive.
> 
> ...


Pretend I don't notice.

Seriously. I don't knwo what to say.

I've has a few.

A couple of girls I kinda just felt they got in a bog fight with the boyfriend or something like that. Nothing too bad.
But noticed them crying, acted like I didn't notice it.

I had one woman maybe 9 or 10 months ago that was crying as if someone had just died.
I'm pretty sure she had lost someone.

It was the most awkward 10 minutes of my life.

I actually said nothing as she exited my car. I usually say "have a good day", but I stopped myself then didn't know what to say.

No tip.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

This is strictly U/L related right?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> This is strictly U/L related right?


ha!
That changes everything!

Does the trunk count?


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

I also had a few like this, people coming in looking sullen, crying, or just straight frustrated.

I always ask, "is everything all right?"

Normally, they see this as an opening to use my vehicle as a soapbox for their tirade/trauma/depression.

I nod, act like I'm listening, then say "I'm sorry this has happened to you. I've gone through the same. For an extra special donation, I can tell you what I did to get through it."

Just kidding. I don't ask for the tip, but just stroke their ego in the hopes of getting a tip.

If they answer with "I'm fine" and don't volunteer any more information, I'm not going to probe any more and just turn up the music to drown out their incessant sobbing. This usually leads to a less than 5*, which is unfair because I didn't make you this way, maybe you deserved whatever it is you were getting (ok, just kidding. I do have a tiny bit of compassion, but Ubering is chipping away at it).


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> 4 stars after her daughter threw up. That's harsh.


I was on the fence about this decision for a bit. But I have to stick with: my ratings of riders have to do with my ability to make money (or more importantly the next driver's ability to make money) and my overall driving experience.

She didn't text or call me to say "I'll be out in a minute, my daughter just threw up". She didn't offer a cash tip, however small, for the fact that I waited about 6 minutes at pickup. So 4* is appropriate. Presumably she left the child with someone else when she went off to work...why didn't that person take over?

Also: her address is several minutes away from downtown / a normal surge area (I just happened to be close by during non surge). What if a driver drives out there and misses surge because of the 5 minutes next time there's a child related issue?

I just looked and I don't have any new 5* ratings or in app tips from the trips I did this morning. I think I'm becoming more and more like Samoir.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

You had to wait a few seconds beyond five minutes to start the trip. Still harsh imo but maybe I’m just a softy.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

.
I had quite a * wonderful outcome * with a distraught woman in my car.

.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> You had to wait a few seconds beyond five minutes to start the trip. Still harsh imo but maybe I'm just a softy.


Per my new "half-star" rules, which I try to abide by, no cash tip docks you half a star and wait time in excess of the two minutes docks you a half star (starting with 5 star). Inspired by Julescase , the goal is to give non cash tippers 4* or less without being too mean. So you have to be pretty darn near perfect if you don't want to give me a cash tip but want me to rate you 5*. I texted her immediately after accepting the request saying I would be there in 5 minutes. She had 10 minutes to text or call me to explain the situation. I was very close to Cancel -> No Show.

Don't worry, the driver who gives her a ride home today will mindlessly give her 5*. She was pretty good looking, and an otherwise very good rider. Without giving too many details, people in her apparent profession tend to be (no, it's nothing lewd).


----------



## Zen Unicorn (Apr 10, 2018)

My latest crying pax was a pregnant 19yo who was considering an abortion. I gave her a handout of non-religious counseling resources and kept my pro-choice opinions to myself. Shifted conversation to what does she wants for HER, how to use the job building classes. Should start handing out condoms instead of life savers.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> .
> I had quite a * wonderful outcome * with a distraught woman in my car.
> 
> .


I look forward to reading this when I have an hour or so. In the meantime is there an executive summary?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> I look forward to reading this when I have an hour or so. In the meantime is there an executive summary?


LOL. Yes, but it is still awaiting board approval.

Meanwhile, the heroine in this story has actually been involved in further 'engagements' which make for somewhat interesting reading, so probably best that you catch this intro so that you may then fully appreciate and savour the forthcoming delights.

.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Zen Unicorn said:


> My latest crying pax was a pregnant 19yo who was considering an abortion. I gave her a handout of non-religious counseling resources and kept my pro-choice opinions to myself. Shifted conversation to what does she wants for HER, how to use the job building classes. Should start handing out condoms instead of life savers.


Emphasizing "what does she want for HER" is not exactly keeping your pro-choice opinions to yourself because there is now another person involved...but I suppose that's just my pro-life opinion. But yes it is always tricky to respond to people when they start talking about certain things (like my interesting conversation with all-night **** girl), and thanks for contributing to my thread.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

I've had four that I remember at the moment -- could be more:

2 women, and oddly enough 2 men
makes for a very sad ride to be sure


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

rideshareMN said:


> I've had four that I remember at the moment -- could be more:
> 
> 2 women, and oddly enough 2 men
> makes for a very sad ride to be sure


For men I would have said
"cut that chit out"


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> For men I would have said
> "cut that chit out"


you wouldn't have said that for the two crying men I had...just tried to make them feel better and hoped like hell I came up with the right words


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

rideshareMN said:


> you wouldn't have said that for the two crying men I had...just tried to make them feel better and hoped like hell I came up with the right words


It didn't have anything to do with the weather did it?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Yeah, I had one really painful 4 minute ride, guy got dumped by his girlfriend just before the first college football game of the season, was drunk and feeling sorry for himself, a very quiet ride interrupted by muffled sobs. Welcome to college buddy, there's more where that came from.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

on the two crying men I had...

one guy was going to bury his mother...all of 6 days after he had buried his father and he was just overcome
the other guy was racing to the hospital because they said his mother was in an accident and wasn't going to make it...he also was just overcome


----------



## woodywho (Sep 4, 2017)

Had a boo hooing pax yesterday who failed her CNA test for the 3rd time..I became a shrink and my backseat was a couch..I'm in the wrong profession


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

rideshareMN said:


> you wouldn't have said that for the two crying men I had...just tried to make them feel better and hoped like hell I came up with the right words


Here, let's just hug it out big boy..... hug it out, there you go isn't that better?


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I was on the fence about this decision for a bit. But I have to stick with: my ratings of riders have to do with my ability to make money (or more importantly the next driver's ability to make money) and my overall driving experience.
> 
> She didn't text or call me to say "I'll be out in a minute, my daughter just threw up". She didn't offer a cash tip, however small, for the fact that I waited about 6 minutes at pickup. So 4* is appropriate. Presumably she left the child with someone else when she went off to work...why didn't that person take over?
> 
> ...


I LOVE the fact that you 4-starred her.

Anyone who makes a driver wait 6 minutes and doesn't apologize profusely and tip as an after-apology? They're LUCKY they got 4-stars!!

Good little Samoir. 



rideshareMN said:


> on the two crying men I had...
> 
> one guy was going to bury his mother...all of 6 days after he had buried his father and he was just overcome
> the other guy was racing to the hospital because they said his mother was in an accident and wasn't going to make it...he also was just overcome


Jesus!

Both are horrific!!

I read the first sentence and thought "Ugh! I hate seeing men cry!" but then the two scenarios totally called for tears. Yikesz


----------



## tjoseph47 (Sep 22, 2017)

I read the first sentence and thought "Ugh! I hate seeing men cry!" but then the two scenarios totally called for tears. Yikesz[/QUOTE]

You hate to see grown men cry? Have you never hung out with die hard sports fans?






or when the discuss sad parts of movies


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

tjoseph47 said:


> I read the first sentence and thought "Ugh! I hate seeing men cry!" but then the two scenarios totally called for tears. Yikesz


You hate to see grown men cry? Have you never hung out with die hard sports fans?

I try not to. Only like driving them TO the bars before the event- when they're full of hope and excitement.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Julescase said:


> I LOVE the fact that you 4-starred her.
> 
> Anyone who makes a driver wait 6 minutes and doesn't apologize profusely and tip as an after-apology? They're LUCKY they got 4-stars!!
> 
> Good little Samoir.


Yay! I made you happy.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

IERide said:


> Crying??!! There's no crying in uber!!!


Only drivers are allowed to cry.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Zebonkey said:


> Only drivers are allowed to cry.


Are you a cross between a zebra and a donkey?


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Had a few breakup crying girls. The most awkward trip was taking a girl to the hospital because they had just called her to tell her that her father had drowned.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I was on the fence about this decision for a bit. But I have to stick with: my ratings of riders have to do with my ability to make money (or more importantly the next driver's ability to make money) and my overall driving experience.
> 
> She didn't text or call me to say "I'll be out in a minute, my daughter just threw up". She didn't offer a cash tip, however small, for the fact that I waited about 6 minutes at pickup. So 4* is appropriate. Presumably she left the child with someone else when she went off to work...why didn't that person take over?
> 
> ...


Clearly MadTown, you are morphing into that "unique organism" that being an Uber driver, turns you into. Allow me to be the first to congratulate you on reaching this sacred rite of passage.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Clearly MadTown, you are morphing into that "unique organism" that being an Uber driver, turns you into. Allow me to be the first to congratulate you on reaching this sacred rite of passage.


The process will be complete when I lose my day job (due to spending too much time on UP) and then have to Uber full time for my family to eat gubment cheese.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> The process will be complete when I lose my day job (due to spending too much time on UP) and then have to Uber full time for my family to eat gubment cheese.


and gubment peanut butter too!


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Keep on driving and listening to the blues. I'm not a therapist and barely make enough to continue doing this in the first place.

To be honest, I don't care if they are upset. I have my own problems and enough drama with a teenager of my own. I'm out there to make money.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> What do you do?
> 
> Had one this morning who got in right after the five minute wait time. Apparently her daughter threw up. I tried to sympathize by saying my son wasn't feeling well recently either, but beyond that I didn't know what to say. I asked how her day was going otherwise and the response was not exactly positive.
> 
> ...


I'd cry too I'd I was stuck in a car listening to Journey. :/



1.5xorbust said:


> This is strictly U/L related right?


No, I don't like when my riders cry, makes me anxious and uncomfortable.

Strippers however...


----------



## drive4lyft69 (Jan 3, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> What do you do?
> 
> Had one this morning who got in right after the five minute wait time. Apparently her daughter threw up. I tried to sympathize by saying my son wasn't feeling well recently either, but beyond that I didn't know what to say. I asked how her day was going otherwise and the response was not exactly positive.
> 
> ...


Every Breath You Take came up on a Journey channel?


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Yay! I made you happy.


Always!


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

I had a cryer once. 2 girls were comforting her “I cant find love wahhh wahhh” 

“Oh yes you will, YES YOU CAN. You are a CHAMPION. There is NO ONE like YOU” 

“Really? You think so?”

“ yes! What about chris.” 

“Oh yeah i like chris he asked me out last week. Tears clearing***”

They get out and all 3 get a 1 star. I even gave her the finger in my pocket. Couldn’t show it cause then i’d get a 1 star an no badge. I need the badges. THANKS UBER


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Congrats on the feature!!!


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Chicks crying in your car?

This is way the duct tape and zip ties stay on until they're safely locking in the shipping container.

Amateurs.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Don't be so quick to judge. She found a bank statement under your seat.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> I look forward to reading this when I have an hour or so. In the meantime is there an executive summary?


----------



## Kevin7889 (Dec 10, 2015)

IERide said:


> Crying??!! There's no crying in uber!!!


We're the ones who should be crying!


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> What do you do?
> 
> Had one this morning who got in right after the five minute wait time. Apparently her daughter threw up. I tried to sympathize by saying my son wasn't feeling well recently either, but beyond that I didn't know what to say. I asked how her day was going otherwise and the response was not exactly positive.
> 
> ...


See what happens when you don't lock the doors right at the 5 minute mark.


----------



## Uber/Lyft Concierge (Nov 28, 2017)

Zen Unicorn said:


> My latest crying pax was a pregnant 19yo who was considering an abortion. I gave her a handout of non-religious counseling resources and kept my pro-choice opinions to myself. Shifted conversation to what does she wants for HER, how to use the job building classes. Should start handing out condoms instead of life savers.


You can get them free from the health department.



KenLV said:


> Chicks crying in your car?
> 
> This is way the duct tape and zip ties stay on until they're safely locking in the shipping container.
> 
> Amateurs.


Gd!!! LMAO


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Last girl I had was crying over her bf. Only 23 years old. I made her call her mother & promise to break up with him.


----------



## MykUberBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

I always cry inside, whenever I saw the gas prices and milage I put on my car driving for UBeR!


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Well Done MadTown...you got me on a click bait.....I thought SadUber had returned.


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

forqalso said:


> I had a woman that had just been let go from her job. She was crying, so all I said was she still had the same skills that got her hired and now her resume was a little longer. I guess it helped, she didn't jump out into traffic.


She was probably crying because she realized that after losing her job she might need to be an Uber driver.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

I had a 20-something pax in the 'Burbs, 1am pick-up from her parent's house, where i assumed she also lived. 
She couldn't find her key so she had to call her mother from inside my car, and wake her up to get her to lock the door. 
This put her about 1 minute past the 'cancel' clock, 6 minute total wait time, but since the trip is 35km or so, I allow it.

Her mother tries to talk her out of visit her boyfriend across town, "Why are you going out so late? Just stay."

Then her mom passes the phone to her father where he starts giving her a lecture about responsibilities (why she had all of this on speaker phone is beyond me)...in the middle of that, she gets another call from her boyfriend demanding she get to him faster ("what's the hold up?"). 

After she got through both sides of the call, she starts sobbing.
We are less than half way there. 

I tell her, "family, eh?"

She says, "Yea.."

She stops sobbing. Silence for the rest of the ride, I put on some late 70s new wave (Talking Heads, The Cars, Depeche Mode and the like).

We get to the other side of town, and she goes to get out.

I say, "It will get better. Have a nice evening."

She smiles wanly, and gathers her laptop and purse.

Next day, she left a 5$ tip on what was already a pretty expensive ride for her, but efficient (all highway miles at 110 km/h speeds) drive for me.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Cry with her.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

IERide said:


> Crying??!! There's no crying in uber!!!


Nor in baseball


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

FINAlly someone gets it..


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Had a grandma visiting her granddaughter, almost 3, who had been in the hospital most of the last year for lukemia, and found out that night she didn't have much longer. She wasn't crying, but I sure as hell almost was.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

My only crying pax (so far) have been babies.
(and yes, they were in car seats!)


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Usually I’m the one crying in the driver seat


----------



## Doughie (May 6, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Per my new "half-star" rules, which I try to abide by, no cash tip docks you half a star and wait time in excess of the two minutes docks you a half star (starting with 5 star). Inspired by Julescase , the goal is to give non cash tippers 4* or less without being too mean. So you have to be pretty darn near perfect if you don't want to give me a cash tip but want me to rate you 5*. I texted her immediately after accepting the request saying I would be there in 5 minutes. She had 10 minutes to text or call me to explain the situation. I was very close to Cancel -> No Show.
> 
> Don't worry, the driver who gives her a ride home today will mindlessly give her 5*. She was pretty good looking, and an otherwise very good rider. Without giving too many details, people in her apparent profession tend to be (no, it's nothing lewd).


For years drivers begged for in app tipping and finally we have it but guys like you are dinging passengers who use it. That's just plain ridiculous. You get some damn nice tips in app from people you rated 4 stars, don't you. It's time to knock off that shit and rate fairly. Ding them for infractions you are aware off. Dinging for no cash tip went out with in app tipping.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Doughie said:


> For years drivers begged for in app tipping and finally we have it but guys like you are dinging passengers who use it. That's just plain ridiculous. You get some damn nice tips in app from people you rated 4 stars, don't you. It's time to knock off that shit and rate fairly. Ding them for infractions you are aware off. Dinging for no cash tip went out with in app tipping.


I *am* dinging them for infractions I am aware of...like wait time. The cash tip compensates for a multitude of sins...like wait time. There is no way of knowing about the in app tip when I rate.

Are you suggesting that I rate everyone 5*, because they might tip in the app? Or that I should rate a cash tipper 4* or less if they're a little late, to be fair?


----------



## Highland Hauler (May 1, 2018)

Anyone may cry in my car, no worries. At least i know they aren't driving or walking. As for stars, crying in my car won't affect anybody's rating so long as they aren't clearly trying to manipulate me. My driver rating is 4.93 so far....what goes around comes around.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I *am* dinging them for infractions I am aware of...like wait time. The cash tip compensates for a multitude of sins...like wait time. There is no way of knowing about the in app tip when I rate.
> 
> Are you suggesting that I rate everyone 5*, because they might tip in the app? Or that I should rate a cash tipper 4* or less if they're a little late, to be fair?


LYFT lets you change/amend the Pax Rating up to 24 hours after the ride. This is handy to 'forgive' certain sins if the Pax tips in-App.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> What do you do?
> 
> Had one this morning who got in right after the five minute wait time. Apparently her daughter threw up. I tried to sympathize by saying my son wasn't feeling well recently either, but beyond that I didn't know what to say. I asked how her day was going otherwise and the response was not exactly positive.
> 
> ...


This happened to me last weekend. The pax's bf had ordered the Uber for this girl from his home at like 3 a.m. So she's not staying the night. Not good.

In the car she's calling him and crying and saying "so can we hang out tomorrow? What about Sunday?" And it just escalated. She was crying and saying "why do you treat me like this? Why are you so mean?" Etc. I really felt pretty bad for her.

I didn't say anything bc she was on the phone most of the time but as we approached her place she pulled herself together a little bit & apologized for being emotional. I was like "please don't apologize! We've all been there!" I also said "Don't let any guy mess with your head," lol. When the trip ended I told her I hoped tomorrow would be a better day for her.


----------



## UberPhool (Mar 3, 2018)

Pick up 2 gays dude and 1 chick at a late night bar. I was already pissed because they were trying to sneak 5 in and of course I told them I can only do 4. Along the ride, I heard someone was crying, thought it was the chick. Surpised surprised, gay dude was crying because he got kick out of the bar. Almost choke on my laughter from the inside. Half way to the destination, he asked me to stop for them to exit. They went to sit down at a bench and had a groupie huggie emo time. I drove a couple mile more before ending the trip.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Hey Damsel...glad to see you back...

Thought we might have lost you...

People were speculating...

That you and SadUber had...

Run off to Mexico together...8>)

Rakos







PS. It's gonna be a GREAT weekend!


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Hey Damsel...glad to see you back...
> 
> Thought we might have lost you...
> 
> ...


Hello Rakos my monkey friend  Thank you I missed you too 

I might have to bring SadUber back soon, but for now the speculation is I escaped Mexico while SU sacrificed himself  to set me free.



Cableguynoe said:


> Welcome back!!!
> 
> Please tell me you tipped Michael!
> 
> ...


Thank you  and yes I gave Michael a cash tip. He was nice enough to wait for me to get inside the gate of my house late at night without me telling him to do so.

Idk what do you think should I stay around? Take the day off I got you covered  while I go missing again...did you even bother to look at my picture on the milk cartoon? Could have been found sooner you know


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

my sadness cry ride was picking up a mom at the airport. Her freshman UW daughter was raped the night before. I cried too


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

mark_mark said:


> my sadness cry ride was picking up a mom at the airport. Her freshman UW daughter was raped the night before. I cried too


Wow!

That would get me choked up, and furious.


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Wow!
> 
> That would get me choked up, and furious.


the Mom made the father wait 1 day before see his daughter. He was going to kill the rapist. The mom had to convince the dad that him being in prison would not help his daughter


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Had a girl young enough to be my daughter (I'm in my 50's) on my front seat who came to Toronto to visit some boy she met online. Boy turned out to be a real a-hole and she had to leave his place. I was taking her to a friend of a friend where she could stay until she left town. She was on her phone crying to her friend about the whole thing.

Just as we arrived at her destination, I said to her: "Honey: No man is worth crying over; especially if he's a dog." She was encouraged by that.



woodywho said:


> Had a boo hooing pax yesterday who failed her CNA test for the 3rd time..*I became a shrink* and my backseat was a couch..I'm in the wrong profession


It's a necessary skill when you're a livery driver.


Julescase said:


> You hate to see grown men cry? Have you never hung out with die hard sports fans?
> 
> I try not to. *Only like driving them TO the bars before the event- when they're full of hope and excitement*.


Especially if they bet a paycheque on the team that's going to lose.


Friendly Jack said:


> She was probably crying because she realized that after losing her job *she might need to be an Uber driver*.


Can you blame her? I'd cry too.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> KellyC ! Nice to see you.


Hi there! Good to see you too!

I'm sitting on my couch trying to decide whether I should drive tonight or rest up for tomorrow.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

KellyC said:


> Hi there! Good to see you too!
> 
> I'm sitting on my couch trying to decide whether I should drive tonight or rest up for tomorrow.


Lucky couch!!!


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

roadman said:


> See what happens when you don't lock the doors right at the 5 minute mark.


Except doors should be locked at all times until you're satisfied they are someone you want in your car. In this case, if she had not responded to my initial "I'm here!" text (as soon as I arrive), then I'm counting the seconds, cancel screen initiated just waiting for the timer to hit that mark and I'm already driving away. It's happened and they're chasing my car and I don't care.



MykUberBoy said:


> I always cry inside, whenever I saw the gas prices and milage I put on my car driving for UBeR!


Too much Real.



Kurt Halfyard said:


> I had a 20-something pax in the 'Burbs, 1am pick-up from her parent's house, where i assumed she also lived.
> She couldn't find her key so she had to call her mother from inside my car, and wake her up to get her to lock the door.
> This put her about 1 minute past the 'cancel' clock, 6 minute total wait time, but since the trip is 35km or so, I allow it.
> 
> ...


Dude, I would have started talking her into returning HOME toward the end of the boyfriend destination! I'm disappointed.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

There are some absolutely devastating stories in this thread. It reminds us to occasionally take time to stop being just a driver when we have the rare opportunity to help someone we don’t even know. It can bring out the best in us.


----------



## PorkRollUberAndCheese (Mar 13, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> What do you do?
> 
> Had one this morning who got in right after the five minute wait time. Apparently her daughter threw up. I tried to sympathize by saying my son wasn't feeling well recently either, but beyond that I didn't know what to say. I asked how her day was going otherwise and the response was not exactly positive.
> 
> ...


Simple enough: I don't engage crying female passengers outside of offering a tissue and saying, "if you need anything, let me know."

Music is usually classic rewind but I flip around as needed.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> What do you do?


Join her!!!


----------



## RiderOnTheStorm (Mar 17, 2017)

When I drive certain hours, it's just girl after girl after girl getting kicked home by their "boyfriend", who may be someone they knew before that night, or not. But they are all upset and crying. It's called "The Ride Of Shame".


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

I've cried every time someone I love has died. Unfortunately they remained dead as crying solves nothing. I suspect human tears are just designed to make God's $%&# hard.

I've had no criers as pax yet but I have had a surprisingly large number of female pax being kicked out of their homes in the middle of the night. I had no idea this was a thing until I started doing rideshare. It seems like it's usually another female doing the kicking out rather than a guy doing the kicking out.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

I’ve had a few. I try to respect their privacy. I’ve picked a few women uo who were escaping attempted sexual assaults too. Always really emotionally difficult, esp cause I have daughters of my own. Anyone who needs to talk to me will get my full attention and compassion... but it’s not always appropriate or wanted for me to be involved.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Fauxknight said:


> Had a few breakup crying girls. The most awkward trip was taking a girl to the hospital because they had just called her to tell her that her father had drowned.


Jesus Christ!!!! Horrible!


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> What do you do?
> 
> Had one this morning who got in right after the five minute wait time. Apparently her daughter threw up. I tried to sympathize by saying my son wasn't feeling well recently either, but beyond that I didn't know what to say. I asked how her day was going otherwise and the response was not exactly positive.
> 
> ...


I do nothing. I have my music on. She's in the car. I take her to point B. I might even hum along the way if something good comes on. What she's doing ain't my bsmusiness and I'm not getting involved. When I arrive, it's "insert foot and push" time. GTFO of my car. No one cares if I'm crying when I'm picking them up. Why should it be any different for drivers? I ain't Dr. Phil and my shoulders ain't for you to cry on. I got my own problems... in fact, I got 99 problems and a crying, whiny b---- ain't one of them.



forqalso said:


> Only on pay day.


Or at the end of every "shift".



rideshareMN said:


> on the two crying men I had...
> 
> one guy was going to bury his mother...all of 6 days after he had buried his father and he was just overcome
> the other guy was racing to the hospital because they said his mother was in an accident and wasn't going to make it...he also was just overcome


Why are these people telling you their story? Seriously, when my Dad died, I didn't tell no strangers. Wtf do they need to know for? They can't change anything. They can't bring him back. It won't make me feel better.

As drivers, sometimes I feel like we're being held hostage by people who feel the need to emote all their problems to me. Well, I got problems too. Care to let me share? No? Then button your bottom lip and stuff those feelings deep inside of you like the men do and let me take you to your destination ok?


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> What do you do?
> 
> Had one this morning who got in right after the five minute wait time. Apparently her daughter threw up. I tried to sympathize by saying my son wasn't feeling well recently either, but beyond that I didn't know what to say. I asked how her day was going otherwise and the response was not exactly positive.
> 
> ...


Sometimes saying, "I'm sorry that you are going through such a difficult situation", & just allowing them to vent & cry is all you can really do.It's very therapeutic for humans to just be able to share all that's bothering/burdening them without judgement or condemnation, hence why regular therapy sessions should be mandatory for everyone.I get a lot of passengers that are going through it, & just pour their souls out, once they step into my vehicle.I've gotten a lot of positive feedback, afterwards, about how it helped them heal.
P.S I play smooth jazz & light rock 24/7.They love it!!!


----------



## AvengingxxAngel (Jan 5, 2017)

Zen Unicorn said:


> My latest crying pax was a pregnant 19yo who was considering an abortion. I gave her a handout of non-religious counseling resources and kept my pro-choice opinions to myself. Shifted conversation to what does she wants for HER, how to use the job building classes. Should start handing out condoms instead of life savers.


You have those in your car to hand out?? 

When someone enters your car and cries or has a sob story, just pretend to care if you don't and really can't be bothered.
It might just make that person's day, even if you're not Uber driving.
Sometimes people have no one to talk to.


----------



## Uber/Lyft Concierge (Nov 28, 2017)

UberPhool said:


> Pick up 2 gays dude and 1 chick at a late night bar. I was already pissed because they were trying to sneak 5 in and of course I told them I can only do 4. Along the ride, I heard someone was crying, thought it was the chick. Surpised surprised, gay dude was crying because he got kick out of the bar. Almost choke on my laughter from the inside. Half way to the destination, he asked me to stop for them to exit. They went to sit down at a bench and had a groupie huggie emo time. I drove a couple mile more before ending the trip.


Yeah, you're not the kind we need. You give us all a bad rap. If the ride is over it is over, no extra miles. Also, who cares who cries? Everyone needs to let loose now and then. Quit being a D!



Cableguynoe said:


> Wow!
> 
> That would get me choked up, and furious.


Noe...time to set your alter ego picture free. Would love to see blood spatter analysis on a rapist.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Don't cry out loud.


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Don't cry out loud.


Word, Melissa. Stuff that shyte way down deep. I don't want to see or hear it.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

I’ve had some rides where a woman is in tears. Sometimes I am told by her why and somethimes not. I have picked up women trying to escape attempted sexual assaults more than once. Those are heartbreaking rides. Had one last week that I don’t know the story of, but looked like I picked her up from something emotional (date rapist? Breaking up?) It looked sketchy as I phlled up. He tried to block my car from pulling in the parking lot, then I see him walk up to this woman (my pax) and was trying to physically restrain her frok getting into my car. She get’s in and says ‘pleaae go’, in a shaky voice so we take off with no time to waste and she quietly cries all the way to her home 30 min away. 

I try to only talk if they want to talk, and respect their space if they just want a silent cry all the way home. It does bum me out. I’ve got two daughters, so maybe it touches the daddy nerve in me.


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

rideshareMN said:


> I've had four that I remember at the moment -- could be more:
> 
> 2 women, and oddly enough 2 men
> makes for a very sad ride to be sure


That is interesting. Over 1,000 trips and I've never had a woman cry. Just two young men with broken hearts. I did the motherly thing and consoled both.


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> What do you do?
> 
> Had one this morning who got in right after the five minute wait time. Apparently her daughter threw up. I tried to sympathize by saying my son wasn't feeling well recently either, but beyond that I didn't know what to say. I asked how her day was going otherwise and the response was not exactly positive.
> 
> ...


Lock the doors at 5 minutes and cancel. S##t happens. If you're late for the bus, what do you think will happen? Time to move on for the next ride. She didn't leave a tip showing she didn't value your time.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

I've had a few female passengers who were distraught ... one had just been told by her boyfriend to "get your shit out of the apt so that (new girl) can move in - tonight!" I felt confused and frustrated.... I spent 4 yrs at Southern Ct getting a BSW (but my senior year placement with ED (emotionally disturbed.... not Erectile Dysfunction.... Timothy - the case that broke me- was only 12!!!) Anyway 6 months as a case worker for the middle school cooled any desire to work as a professional social worker. But the character traits to preserve and protect are still active. Why else would I spend half my Uber income caring for a small colony of abandoned and feral cats?

I made some supportive conversation. Brought her to her apt and wished her well.

Male passengers are sometimes angry at some-one or something. I don't pry. Generally I turn the radio on to the Sacred Heart University radio station..... classical music from 9 AM til 4 PM. It seems to help a bit.

I suppose that driving primarily from dawn to dusk saves me from a lot of drama.

Despite dire warnings about Uber retaliation if you cancel a pax after you have seemingly received permission to cancel the ride, I have begun to cancel every idiot who keeps me waiting for more than 5 minutes. I always try to call them first, but a lot of these turds have some call blocking program and I can't speak to them or leave a message. I don't do it because I am angry







I do it with the same feelings I have when I clean out my cats litter boxes.... circumstances beyond my control have caused me to perform this act....


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

If the cry they tip.


----------



## daave1 (Oct 24, 2017)

Just had a passenger about a half hour ago that got in the car crying. To make matters worse she sat in my front seat so it was kind of hard to avoid the subject. About 3 minutes into the ride she tells me she wants to kill herself, out of the blue, no prior conversation. Long story short, her boyfriend was hit and killed by a drunk driver in a crosswalk a few months ago. 

On the bright side, she got some great psychiatric help, all for $0.75 a mile and $0.11 a minute. #ubershrink


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

daave1 said:


> Just had a passenger about a half hour ago that got in the car crying. To make matters worse she sat in my front seat so it was kind of hard to avoid the subject. About 3 minutes into the ride she tells me she wants to kill herself, out of the blue, no prior conversation. Long story short, her boyfriend was hit and killed by a drunk driver in a crosswalk a few months ago.
> 
> On the bright side, she got some great psychiatric help, all for $0.75 a mile and $0.11 a minute. #ubershrink


You must have detected, at least by the end of the ride, that she was not completely serious...otherwise you probably should have called 911?


----------



## daave1 (Oct 24, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> You must have detected, at least by the end of the ride, that she was not completely serious...otherwise you probably should have called 911?


She was going to a friend's house. By the time we got there, she was actually pretty settled down. Gave her lots of positive affirmations on the way. Her GF met her at the curb so no further action was taken, otherwise I definitely would have. And yes, I believe she was serious.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Good thing she didn’t end up with the average bitter Uber driver. 

Driver might have responded to her wanting to kill herself:

Eff it. Let’s do this.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Good thing she didn't end up with the average bitter Uber driver.
> 
> Driver might have responded to her wanting to kill herself:
> Eff it. Let's do this.


Together. A no tip trip on surge to the other side. 

.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

I had a woman crying in my car the other day .
I had no sympathy . The source of her tears was the fact that she was going to be late for a family function . She was beside herself that there was heavy traffic through a stretch of the trip . She requested a car to take her and her two children , also crying , to bring her from Lakewood , N.J. to Brooklyn , N.Y. during evening rush and was upset about traffic . The navigation (Waze) was within ten minutes of the ETA . She was on the phone sobbing to anyone that would listen to her about her plight .
Turns out she was in an accident earlier in the day . For those who know about traffic conditions in Lakewood this is not shocking . She apologized as we pulled up to her stop but she still got a single star . No tip . Also not shocking for those who know about Lakewood .
I am sorry but your inability to plan does not get sympathy from me .


----------



## Patrick R Oboyle (Feb 20, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> What do you do?
> 
> Had one this morning who got in right after the five minute wait time. Apparently her daughter threw up. I tried to sympathize by saying my son wasn't feeling well recently either, but beyond that I didn't know what to say. I asked how her day was going otherwise and the response was not exactly positive.
> 
> ...


Tell her itll be okay. Offer to cuddle with her. 

Or.. Just a nice hug.
Matbe it leads to nookie. Ya never know  wear some good cologne bra

Or.. Go the total opposite way and pull a peter griffin. ....

Slooooowwwlllyyyy turn the radio volume knob up until the music drowns out her sobbing. And akwardly talk about how goos this music is.

"OMG THIS SONG IS FREAKIN SWEET!!!!"


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Patrick R Oboyle said:


> Tell her itll be okay. Offer to cuddle with her.
> 
> Or.. Just a nice hug.
> Matbe it leads to nookie. Ya never know  wear some good cologne bra
> ...


Or just be a kind and decent person and listen to her and only speak when you feel it's appropriate.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> What do you do?


I started driving right before Valentine's Day. I was out on Valentine's Day, my third day as a driver. I pick up a very pretty young woman, dressed up and going to meet her boyfriend for a special dinner. She thinks he's going to pop the question.

We get about half way there and he calls her and breaks up with her over the phone. She is semi-hysterical in the back seat. I pull into a parking lot and talk to her for a while until she calms down and decides to just turn around and go back home. She's crying quietly in the back seat all the way back.

When we got back to her house, I got out and opened the door for her and told her that I hoped everything works out well for her. She thanked me, tipped me $10 cash and 5* for the ride. Man, I felt bad for the rest of the day.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Clothahump said:


> I started driving right before Valentine's Day. I was out on Valentine's Day, my third day as a driver. I pick up a very pretty young woman, dressed up and going to meet her boyfriend for a special dinner. She thinks he's going to pop the question.
> 
> We get about half way there and he calls her and breaks up with her over the phone. She is semi-hysterical in the back seat. I pull into a parking lot and talk to her for a while until she calms down and decides to just turn around and go back home. She's crying quietly in the back seat all the way back.
> 
> When we got back to her house, I got out and opened the door for her and told her that I hoped everything works out well for her. She thanked me, tipped me $10 cash and 5* for the ride. Man, I felt bad for the rest of the day.


Wow. That's crazy to have witnessed that DURING the trip.


----------



## rbkg40 (Oct 10, 2017)

I picked a couple a few days ago. Young lady hopped in the passenger front and her man hopped in the seat behind me. She was crying/sobbing. I started to drive in dead silence. After a couple of minutes the seat belt chime starts going off. The young lady starts apologizing as she puts on her seatbelt and I told her that she was alright. I offered her a mint and she gladly accepted. I then go to offer her man a mint and she grabs my arm and says, "He does not need one, he really does not need one." I tell her ok and go to drop them off at there apartment.

I of course did not get a rating or tip since it was his account. Pretty sure I see a dog house in his future at the very least.



kbrown said:


> I do nothing. I have my music on. She's in the car. I take her to point B. I might even hum along the way if something good comes on. What she's doing ain't my bsmusiness and I'm not getting involved. When I arrive, it's "insert foot and push" time. GTFO of my car. No one cares if I'm crying when I'm picking them up. Why should it be any different for drivers? I ain't Dr. Phil and my shoulders ain't for you to cry on. I got my own problems... in fact, I got 99 problems and a crying, whiny b---- ain't one of them.
> 
> Or at the end of every "shift".
> 
> ...


I have been getting the impression that we are now the replacement for the bartenders regarding an ear and in some cases neutral advice.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Clothahump said:


> I started driving right before Valentine's Day. I was out on Valentine's Day, my third day as a driver. I pick up a very pretty young woman, dressed up and going to meet her boyfriend for a special dinner. She thinks he's going to pop the question.
> 
> We get about half way there and he calls her and breaks up with her over the phone. She is semi-hysterical in the back seat. I pull into a parking lot and talk to her for a while until she calms down and decides to just turn around and go back home. She's crying quietly in the back seat all the way back.
> 
> When we got back to her house, I got out and opened the door for her and told her that I hoped everything works out well for her. She thanked me, tipped me $10 cash and 5* for the ride. Man, I felt bad for the rest of the day.


I think in the circumstances, the correct thing to do would have been to ask her to marry you.

.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> I think in the circumstances, the correct thing to do would have been to ask her to marry you.
> 
> .


What if she said yes, knowing nothing about her values/goals etc.? I guess she was very pretty so there's that.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> What if she said yes, knowing nothing about her values/goals etc.? I guess she was very pretty so there's that.


Well, thank you.....I am very glad you asked, and I'm going to come back to this because I think it is a scenario that may have happened to me in the past. I'm positive that the the TLDRer's won't want to see the answer here - they will want the full story, the full frontal on page one.

So, on this occasion, unfortunately I am going to have to leave you without reaching your desired climax and come back with the blow by blow explanation of what happened when you may be left "*knowing nothing about her values/goals etc.*" 

Just let that linger in your mind for a while before you go to sleep. 

.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Well, thank you.....I am very glad you asked, and I'm going to come back to this because I think it is a scenario that may have happened to me in the past. I'm positive that the the TLDRer's won't want to see the answer here - they will want the full story, the full frontal on page one.
> 
> So, on this occasion, unfortunately I am going to have to leave you without reaching your desired climax and come back with the blow by blow explanation of what happened when you may be left "*knowing nothing about her values/goals etc.*"
> 
> ...


I'll be fine.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> I think in the circumstances, the correct thing to do would have been to ask her to marry you.
> 
> .


Yeah, except my wife is a Master Instructor in Taekwondo, and I think she would have....shall we say, expressed her displeasure?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

*"When she cries in your car..."*

Next time...Go easy on those bean burritoz!


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> *"When she cries in your car..."*
> 
> Next time...Go easy on those bean burritoz!


No, that's when *I* cry in my car.


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

If you want pax to cry tell them your pay from being a fulltime uber ant.
Oh wait... better not... that will crack them up.



Zen Unicorn said:


> My latest crying pax was a pregnant 19yo who was considering an abortion. I gave her a handout of non-religious counseling resources and kept my pro-choice opinions to myself. Shifted conversation to what does she wants for HER, how to use the job building classes. Should start handing out condoms instead of life savers.


You keep head shrinker pamphlets for pax? I will nominate you for ant of the century award.


----------

